# HTTP via Bluetooth



## Labomba (22. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist, einen HTTP-Request über die Bluetoothschnittstelle zu machen (und evt. auch wie *g*)?
Wenn ich es normal über eine HTTPConnection mache wird ja eine Internetverbindung über GPRS/UMTS oder sonst was geöffnet. ICh würde aber gern über Bluetooth oder auch WLAN in ein LAN und so ins Internet.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.  

MfF Labomba


----------



## pogo (28. Nov 2004)

ja es geht.
man benötigt
content = (InputConnection)Connector.open("comm:5;baudrate=4800");    //comm ist portnummer bei mir 5
und          
InputStream in = content.openInputStream();
per
in.read(x)
kann nun gelesen werden


----------



## Gast (2. Apr 2007)

kann jemand bitte mal einen link geben? Ich habs schon mit dem mRouter probiert aber hab es nicht hingebracht. Ich habe ein Siemens SXG75.
MfG Michael


----------

